#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Nasty chest infection hangin in.

## terry57

5 weeks ago after being in Perth for 3 days I came down with a wicked chest infection.

I figure I contracted it in Thailand and the symptoms kicked in when I got back to Perth. After a week or so I go to my Perth Doctor and she bangs me on the Anti-biotic.

After two weeks in Perth I arrive back in Thailand with the chest infection going for gold. Off I go down to the Hospital and the Doc here bangs me back on the Anti-biotic. 

So here I am 5 weeks later still suffering from the chest infection, it has diminished but still refusing to clear. 

I'm going back to the Hospital again today. 

Anybody else had a long running chest infection in Thailand. ? 

Never had anything lasting this long before.  :Confused:

----------


## david44

Get well soon Terry you are one of the finest posters here who never fails to cheer us all up

----------


## pseudolus

Chest infection - NHS Choices





> Antibiotics are not recommended for many chest infections, because they are only effective if the infection is caused by bacteria rather than a virus.


Stop drinking, take expectorants, and cough the fecker up Tel. 4000 IU of Vitamin D and C per day  (from organic powder source, rather than the sugar filled crap from the pharmacy) to boost your immune system. 

1 tsp of baking soda in water in the morning or take it the other way and a slug of organic apple cider vinegar - changing the pH of your body will kill most nasties. 

... and if you smoke... don't. 

Wear a mask when loitering about outside in smog filled Bangkok. 

Job done.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Well,

I don't think Tax will agree with you on that one. 

He does quite crack the shits when I get on his case. 

Bastard actually called me a " Pom " once.  :Confused: 

Fuck me,  that hurt.  :Smile: 

This chest infection is nothing up against that uncalled for slur.   :Kiwi:

----------


## terry57

^^

Nope,

Done most of that, the Handbags been pumping me full of her Thai herbs and ghost remedies, stopped drinking, don't smoke, stopped exercising and generally trying to give my body time to kick its arse.

Doctor at the Hospital had me on 1000 strength anti-biotic and a raft of other goodies and here I am still with it.   :Confused: 

Suppose when I go back it will be another round of Anti-biotics. 

Gagging for a fookin Dark beer Lao, I'll tell ya that.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Norton

> Anybody else had a long running chest infection in Thailand. ?


Several living in bangers. Not much living in the sticks.
Tough it out. Could be months til gone. Antibiotics, decongestants and what pseudo said.

----------


## terry57

^

Some people seem to really notice and suffer from the pollution in big cities like Bangkok.

But I've been banging around these polluted shit holes forever and never notice smog, pollution or other air related situations.

Never get Chest infections either so this is strange.

Could be the pollution though given I've been living in Bangkok for two years. 

Getting older to so shit happens more often.  :Confused:

----------


## shaggersback

Captain Morgan rum .
Buy the bottle at 6pm and have it done by eight.
Eat 6 weatbix (dry) with vegemite and be in bed by 9.
Spend the next day in bed coughing your lungs up.
Be sure to eat the weetbix or your antibio belly will flare up.
Get off the antibiotics , they obviously arent working for ya.

----------


## terry57

^

As far as the anti-biotic go I think your right.

The worst of it is gone and its just I can feel it in my lungs still and cough up little bits of shit.

No heavy coughing any more thank fuk. 

I feel like I need a good night on the piss or at least a few drinks.

Might take the Handbag down the pub this arvo and knock the head off 4 Dark Laos. 

Yes, fuk it, I'll do that.    

Best advice yet, Thanks very much.   :Smile:

----------


## Ozcol

^Wot he said.

----------


## kmart

I had a chest infection last year that similarly took some shifting. Turns out it was infected sinuses contaminating my throat and chest. Once I got my sinuses clear, the chest infection stopped as well.
Flush your sinuses with saline water for a couple of days, and see if there is any improvement.
Sinus Infection (Sinusitis): Home Remedies & Treatments | Everyday Health

----------


## Evilbaz

There are amoxycillin-resistant pneumonia bugs around.
Time to change the antibiotics.

----------


## nora tittoff

Antibiotics wont help much if its a virus,i got the same symptoms when i came back from Thailand a couple of months back but i think i picked mine up from my grand kids  they were coughing and spluttering, i said to my wife  that i bet i get what they've got and sure as shit did and so did the wife. i started taking codrol day and night tablets and it took a week to get over it.

----------


## terry57

^^ ^

It invaded my sinuses and head last week.

Fok me, every time I coughed it felt like some bastard was smacking me with a hammer.    :Confused: 

It's gone from my head but still in my nose and chest.

----------


## shaggersback

Geez thanks for the reminder on the dark Laos. 
Off to Ranong  tonite will hit makro .. 1200b a box LasT I was there.
Those in Phuket can get them at the shop next to the Temple entrance at Manik /chengtalay. Not seen them in the Makros in Phuket but don't live there anymore so not up to date on that info. 
Anyone know where else to get the dark Lao in Phuket ?

----------


## terry57

^

 "Tops" will sell singles .      65 Baht I think.

----------


## pseudolus

> Done most of that, the Handbags been pumping me full of her Thai herbs and ghost remedies


BEt you haven't had the vit c and vit d at 4000IU. Also... 




> 1000 strength anti-biotic





> another round of Anti-biotics.


You don't read so good. Antibiotics, the major cash cow for doctors and hospitals is not going to touch it as you clearly have virus based rather than bacteria based infection. Antibiotics do not touch viruses. . 

Also bet you have not been drinking organic cider vinegar, or baking soda. 




> every time I coughed it felt like some bastard was smacking me with a hammer.


Also bet you have not been taking a specific expectorant to get all the shit off your lungs. Not the crap thai cough syrup which will exacerbate it. Mucinex or Guaifenesin would be the pill to try. Will make coughing stuff up easier. Keep taking them until the mucus and phlegm has gone. Sold over the counter in any decent Thai pharmacy. 

Forget the thai potions - Forget the yellow, red and white pills. 

Anyway - hope you get better soon Tel. If the antibiotics have not worked for it, they will never work. They will how ever make any little bacterial bug you have  immune to them in the future though which would be a big concern.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Smoking will kill all those evil little bastards...

----------


## palexxxx

Terry,  try colloidal silver.  Bit hard to find but it's worth it.  Should be able to find it in some good health food shops.

Spray a bit up your nose,  gargle some and then swallow it too.

Colloidal silver is what was used in the old days before anti-biotics were invented.  The medical profession has forgotten about it because the pharmaceutical companies can't make big money out of it.

----------


## baconandeggs

> ^^ ^
> 
> It invaded my sinuses and head last week.
> 
> Fok me, every time I coughed it felt like some bastard was smacking me with a hammer.   
> 
> It's gone from my head but still in my nose and chest.


A week of rest is as good as anything. And inhale tea tree oil via steam.

----------


## pseudolus

> Terry, try colloidal silver. Bit hard to find but it's worth it. Should be able to find it in some good health food shops.


good shout. You can make it yourself if you get some 99% silver wire from a jewellers. simple enough to do.

----------


## AntRobertson

> colloidal silver


Yeah, it's great stuff

----------


## baconandeggs

> ^^ ^
> 
> It invaded my sinuses and head last week.
> 
> Fok me, every time I coughed it felt like some bastard was smacking me with a hammer.   
> 
> It's gone from my head but still in my nose and chest.


A week of rest is as good as anything. And inhale tea tree oil via steam.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> colloidal silver
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's great stuff


Relative of yours, is he?

----------


## baconandeggs

> Terry,  try colloidal silver.  Bit hard to find but it's worth it.  Should be able to find it in some good health food shops.
> 
> Spray a bit up your nose,  gargle some and then swallow it too.
> 
> Colloidal silver is what was used in the old days before anti-biotics were invented.  The medical profession has forgotten about it because the pharmaceutical companies can't make big money out of it.



You think it works? I bought some before and noticed no benefits. Garlic and zinc and vit c works better. Even chilli

----------


## AntRobertson

> You think it works?


"There is no evidence that colloidal silver treats or prevents any medical condition..."

----------


## AntRobertson

Actually the best advice is probably not to seek medical advice on an Internet forum.

----------


## pseudolus

> Actually the best advice is probably not to seek medical advice on an Internet forum.


INdeed - the best advice is to go to a doctor who will prescribe antibiotics because thats what his Pfizer internet forum will tell him to do, despite the fact that if AB's would cure it.... they would have already. 

Anyway Tezza - 

Legionnaire Disease - insist on being checked for that. Bet the aircon in your hovel condo has never been serviced and will be a ripe old breeding ground for LD>

----------


## AntRobertson

> INdeed - the best advice is to go to a doctor who will prescribe antibiotics because thats what his Pfizer internet forum will tell him to do, despite the fact that if AB's would cure it.... they would have already.


Yeah but



> colloidal silver


nah.

----------


## david44

Terry , my advice for what it's worth avoid nternet wellwishers and untrusted remedies from local,socal or so -called experts, expats and witchdoctors.

There are plenty of competent real DRs anywhere in Thailand,sure rural  hospitals don't look great and there are queues which private cash can avoid.
Sriraj and Bumrungrad will cost 

Listen to a Dr, if I was seriously ill and ale to fly I guess developed world will have state of the art. Without an accurate diagnosis all else is futile.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^^ ^
> 
> It invaded my sinuses and head last week.
> 
> Fok me, every time I coughed it felt like some bastard was smacking me with a hammer.   
> 
> It's gone from my head but still in my nose and chest.


Terry you live in Bangkok which has terrible air quality and does not assist when one has chest infections.
I had a similar experience several years ago when a chesty cough developed into what the doctor diagnosed as a bronchial infection. I eventually recovered after about six weeks but only when I persisted with the prescribed drug of choice, Augmentin, which is amoxycillin combined with potassium clavulanate. 

I still suffered recurrences on a regular basis throughout my time in Bangkok but since quitting the metropolis for the balmy zephyrs here in Pattaya I haven't suffered at all in the past 18 months( touch wood).

My doctor in the UK advised me that pollution was a bugger for those with chest infections and exacerbated problems in a way many underestimate. Coincidentally, I met a former colleague who suffered from severe asthma attacks whilst he was working in Bangkok and in the end had to quit his job when he retuned to Blighty and recovered almost immediately.

If you want to actually "see " the air quality as it is in Bangkok try getting up early on a clear, still morning during "the cold" as the sun is rising and from a high vantage point you will notice the filthy grey smog laying all over the city. Airborne particles of dust infected with God knows what bacteria left behind after floods of sewage contaminated water have receded can't help.

Bangkok is a shithole. Take yourself off up to Chiang Rai for a month or so and keep taking the antibiotics.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> INdeed - the best advice is to go to a doctor who will prescribe antibiotics because thats what his Pfizer internet forum will tell him to do, despite the fact that if AB's would cure it.... they would have already.
> 
> 
> Yeah but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colloidal silver kills viruses. Antibiotics kill bacterial infections. 

Colloidal silver can never be patented by big pharma as it is too easy to make at home. Therefore, no major studies into it, no government acceptance, nothing, because there is no money in it for them. Same reason as they will keep cannabis illegal. Grow at home far too easily to be profitable for big pharma. 

However, colloidal silver has been used for over a century to kill viruses. 

now the fact that you believe there is a separation between big business and governments / government departments is neither here nor there. The stuff works, and if Terry's chest infection is viral, which as antibiotics has not touched it, certainly seems to be the case, ingesting high quality colloidal silver will help.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Colloidal silver kills viruses. Antibiotics kill bacterial infections. 
> 
> Colloidal silver can never be patented by big pharma as it is too easy to make at home. Therefore, no major studies into it, no government acceptance, nothing, because there is no money in it for them. Same reason as they will keep cannabis illegal. Grow at home far too easily to be profitable for big pharma. 
> 
> However, colloidal silver has been used for over a century to kill viruses. 
> 
> now the fact that you believe there is a separation between big business and governments / government departments is neither here nor there. The stuff works, and if Terry's chest infection is viral, which as antibiotics has not touched it, certainly seems to be the case, ingesting high quality colloidal silver will help.


Goodo.

Please give me a minute while I weigh the relative merits of medical science as cf. some dude posting anonymously on an Internet forum and promoting the curative/medicinal properties of a modern day Snake Oil(TM)...

































... Yeah, medical science.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Terry, Pseudo. is extolling nothing more than quackery and there is not a single shred of plausible scientific evidence to support the daft contention that silver ingestion is a therapy for viral infection.

He is, patently, quite unwell and appears to be motivated by some weird confrontational, nihilist mania no doubt provoked by continual rejection by normal society.

----------


## AntRobertson

> now the fact that you believe there is a separation between big business and governments / government departments is neither here nor there




That a "fact" is it.

----------


## pseudolus

> ... Yeah, medical science.


No such thing these days. Big Pharma - investing heavily in making and keeping people ill. They don't want people cured or better. Just ill. So they have to have their drugs.

All medical universities exist from their hand outs. In exchange, they test their products and give the green light. They also teach doctors how to trust only big pharma, and nothing else. 

Nothing that can not be patented and sold at massive costs will ever be approved of validated by any western country. The costs to big pharma would be too much. 

Sure - you don't believe it, you want to think that big pharma are trying to cure people. You want to think that the pill they give you is the fix all, and there are no other options. 

AntiBiotics - here is your MEDICAL SCIENCE. They treat bacterial infections. The smallest proportion of chest infections are bacterial, and they are usually virul. Antibiotics can not, and never will do anything against viral infections. Medical fact - check it on pfizer website. 

So - mr know everything - why having failed with antibiotics  is he getting more? Because the big pharma computer system all doctors use to prescribe tells them thats what to do. Your big pharma medical facts will have you believe that antibiotics will cure everything then - is that it? 

Antibiotic resistance caused 10m deaths a year. Why? because they are given for ailments that have nothing to do with bacterial infections. Why do doctor chuck them out? because big pharma pays them to and rewards when they do.

----------


## AntRobertson

Pseudo,

Be that as it may, colloidal silver is not an effective remedy.

----------


## pseudolus

The United States and New Zealand are the only two countries where direct-to-consumer (DTC) advertising of prescription drugs is legal.

Easy to understand why you have grown up trusting big pharma so much. 

I have used colloidal silver for a long time for varying things. It is brilliant, and unlike big pharma poisons does not require you to take more pills to abate the side effects of it. Because there are no side effects. 

It is an effective remedy - but alas, because of all the reasons I have put above, it will never receive a fair clinical trial because there is no money in it for big pharma and the politicians and bureaucrats who are in their pockets.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The greatest threat to human kind is, as we have been told by no less than Einstein, is stupidity and if that was a phenomenon controlled by communication then the advent of the internet has simply let the genie well and truly out of the bottle.

Pseudo is a classic case of the threat posed by stupidity. His particular brand of idiocy is typical of the disease and he is without a doubt a serious threat as posed by the legions of his similarly afflicted followers who may lap up his drivel.

Quite why someone so evidently poorly educated, ignorant and of a less than average quotient of intelligence should wish to expound on matters so obviously outside his limited compass is somewhat mystifying. But then, that's stupidity for you.

----------


## shaggersback

^^ Agreed . 
Abo's wont clear up viral problems. Only copious amounts of rum over a very short period of time will knock them flat.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I have used colloidal silver for a long time for varying things.


This explains a lot.

----------


## pseudolus

> The greatest threat to human kind is, as we have been told by no less than Einstein, is stupidity and if that was a phenomenon controlled by communication then the advent of the internet has simply let the genie well and truly out of the bottle.
> 
> Pseudo is a classic case of the threat posed by stupidity. His particular brand of idiocy is typical of the disease and he is without a doubt a serious threat as posed by the legions of his similarly afflicted followers who may lap up his drivel.
> 
> Quite why someone so evidently poorly educated, ignorant and of a less than average quotient of intelligence should wish to expound on matters so obviously outside his limited compass is somewhat mystifying. But then, that's stupidity for you.


What a load of drivel that is. However, well done for stringing together more than your typical posts

Sorry ringer - but if you are too dumb to see how you are being played then that is up to you. When you are getting pumped full of poison in your cancer bed, sucking sugary sweats before you die, you might wish you had opened your mind a bit and told big pharma to fook off with their mustard gas derived cash cow called Chemo.

Anyway - Terry - research yourself on the dangers of taking antibiotics for virul infections which they will not treat because... for the 100th time... antibiotics only work against bacterial infections, and not viral infections.... and that is seeking aslymums and antknownothings medical science for you as well.


https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/antibiotics.html



Ya see ---- from the big corrupt USA medical board - Even they have to admit that antibiotics will not treat what is ailing Terry. 

bunch of idiots.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It is an effective remedy - but alas, because of all the reasons I have put above, it will never receive a fair clinical trial because there is no money in it for big pharma and the politicians and bureaucrats who are in their pockets.


So there's no money in an effective remedy that's based upon a precious metal so its efficacy is being suppressed.

Ok, got it.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> It is an effective remedy - but alas, because of all the reasons I have put above, it will never receive a fair clinical trial because there is no money in it for big pharma and the politicians and bureaucrats who are in their pockets.
> 
> 
> So there's no money in an effective remedy that's based upon a precious metal so its efficacy is being suppressed.
> 
> Ok, got it.


Of course not. You can go and buy some silver and make it yourself. How can you be so dumb. Are you being deliberately obtuse? Do you know nothing about IP and patenting? Big pharm want to own something exclusively. They could not come to your house and say "heh, I see you made colloidal silver from a silver ear ring. give us a load of money.

Simply devastating levels of stupidity from you, and the BIG problem is that you and seekingabrain will have Terry on more stronger antibiotics, which ultimately could kill him....

----------


## baconandeggs

Echinacea is another one I found to be ineffective. I have found raw greens like baby spinach to be good at preventing illness.

Happy to put silver/echinacea in the quackery basket.

----------


## pseudolus

> Echinacea


why would it be effective for a viral infection?

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...



It is commonly avail in health food stores. Problem is it does stuff all. My whole family tried it. No benefits. Waste of money.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Ya see ---- from the big corrupt USA medical board - Even they have to admit that antibiotics will not treat what is ailing Terry. 
> 
> bunch of idiots.


The problem here with stupid people is that they don't actually realise just how ignorant and stupid they might be.

Whereas antibiotics have no efficacy against a particular viral infection, we generally rely upon the health of our own immune systems to quell the invasion, they do have a therapy in treating the symptoms of the viral infections which might pose a greater immediate threat than that posed by the virus itself. Bronchial infections arising out of some influenza based viral invasion is a case in point. 

Pseud has overlooked this but that is of course no surprise. He is stupid.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> Echinacea
> 
> 
> why would it be effective for a viral infection?


It is useless for anything. Big companies promoted it for years.

----------


## pseudolus

^^  Come on then - Show me one resource that says anywhere that ANTIBIOTICS will cure a VIRAL infection. Just one. The symptoms of a Viral infection is caused by a Virus, which can not, never has been, and never will be CURED by a antibiotic. The clue is in the name. 

You can treat a head ache with a hammer.... and surely big pharma would advocate that if they could patent it, but it does not mean that the treatment would work. Because like antibiotics against VIRAL infections... a hammer will make a head ache worse. Big pharma, and the idiots who believe them, use the word TREAT. They avoid the word CURE. No money in a CURE. They want people ILL and Sick to get more revenue. 

Unbelievable amount of utter hogwash from Seekingabrain there.

----------


## baconandeggs

Top 5 Foods to Prevent Flu and Cold

Spinach ranks no 1  :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

> Top 5 Foods to Prevent Flu and Cold
> 
> Spinach ranks no 1


Agree - prevention is better than cure. Dark green leafy veg very good. For people in the UK, getting enough Vit D is vital, as well as Vit C.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Because there are no side effects.




Your general nuttery and seeing conspiracy theories in, well, _everything_ is usually pretty harmless and even mildly amusing at times - peppered as it is with ludicrous amounts of straw men and logical fallacies - however promoting quackery is just downright irresponsible.



> and the BIG problem is that you and seekingabrain will have Terry on more stronger antibiotics, which ultimately could kill him....


Slight bit of overstatement and melodrama there considering that, you know, I never recommend or even suggested anything of the sort.

It's actually you that's proffering uninformed and unqualified medical advice.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> ^^ ^
> 
> It invaded my sinuses and head last week.
> 
> Fok me, every time I coughed it felt like some bastard was smacking me with a hammer.   
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of Tea Tree Oil. Bonus it is 'stralian. Don't drink it though!

----------


## baconandeggs

Almonds/cashews good too. A lot of people lack zinc.

Nice piece of steak or fav meat on some spinach with cashews, herbs and a chilli and garlic sauce.

Dont need pills.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Pseud, a better case of QED I cannot imagine.

My wastepaper basket has more intelligence.

----------


## Iceman123

> Simply devastating levels of stupidity from you, and the BIG problem is that you and seekingabrain will have Terry on more stronger antibiotics, which ultimately could kill him....


I fail to see why that would be a big problem?
 :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

get well soon terry.

why were you on antibiotics, did the doctors check that it was a bacterial rather than a viral infection first?
if your temperature is not raised, then you dont need antibiotics.

dont listen to the idiot quacks on here talking about colloidal silver and vitamins and magic pills, a normal balanced diet should provide you with all the nutrients you require.

menthol inhalations, such as "friars balsam" (look it up) will help with loosening the phlegm as will postural drainage and chest percussion (look it up)

a cough and chest infection in someone of your age is never going to clear up quickly, it can take a couple of months or more.

a persistent cough, i.e. more than 6 weeks should be investigated with a chest x-ray.

get yourself away from bangkok, the air quality and levels of irritating diesel particulates will do you no good at all. 

and avoid alcohol until you have fully recovered.

----------


## NZdick1983

> Chest infection - NHS Choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Antibiotics are not recommended for many chest infections, because they are only effective if the infection is caused by bacteria rather than a virus.
> ...



^agree with that.

I have had the flu since last Thursday... first time I've been sick in more than 5 years. I am a self-confessed health nut (some may say just a nut)...

*ACV* (apple cider vinegar) is one of the best (and cheapest) things you can take for your general health.  Buy "Mothers" American brand with all the funky cloudy bits in the bottom of the bottle...

*Garlic!!!* anti-viral/anti-bacterial... probably the best and strongest super-food on the planet to support general health (and ward of colds etc)...
Funnily enough, I ran out of garlic just before I got my flu...
Eat it raw, 2-3 cloves, dice it up as finely as possible, let it rest for 10 mins this will let oxygen activate the allicin compound in the garlic..

*Baking soda* (Yes!) similar to ACV in that it will help alkalize your body (disease flourishes in an acidic environment).

*Mega-dose vitiman* C 5-10,000 mg per day (soluble is best absorbed by your body) 

*In addition, rest, rest and more rest.... don't drink mate! you'll regret it. Alcohol depletes your body of Vit C/E and B vitamins... it's Friday night.. I'm dying for a beer... just don't... wait till you have fully recovered first...

There is nothing more valuable than your health.. look after it.

God, I sound like my Nana.. sorry! lol

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oh dear Kiwi, you seem ignorant of the fact that all that that regime might produce is a concoction of some interesting piss.

A balanced diet free of known contaminants is the only truly efficacious remedy for a healthy life. Medical intervention deals with illness as best it can but ultimately we are all slaves to the DNA we inherit. 

There are those with measurable deficiencies within their metabolism that lend themselves to the addition of mineral and vitamin supplements but these are well defined within medical science.

The silver thing Pseudo is wittering on about is really just "eye of newt " gibberish and as worthless as his doctrinal mania for iconoclasm for its own sake.

----------


## baconandeggs

> get well soon terry.
> 
> why were you on antibiotics, did the doctors check that it was a bacterial rather than a viral infection first?
> if your temperature is not raised, then you dont need antibiotics.
> 
> dont listen to the idiot quacks on here talking about colloidal silver and vitamins and magic pills, a normal balanced diet should provide you with all the nutrients you require.
> 
> menthol inhalations, such as "friars balsam" (look it up) will help with loosening the phlegm as will postural drainage and chest percussion (look it up)
> 
> ...


Most people are lacking in minerals cause a lot of diets are shite.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Because there are no side effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your general nuttery and seeing conspiracy theories in, well, _everything_ is usually pretty harmless and even mildly amusing at times - peppered as it is with ludicrous amounts of straw men and logical fallacies - however promoting quackery is just downright irresponsible.
> 
> ...



Paul Carson. Thought he had made Colloidal Silver himself. He did not. He put what ever the hell he made on his face, and it did this to him. Completely unrelated to colloidal silver except when used by idiots like you to try and prove a point.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Chest infection - NHS Choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acv tastes bloody awful. Why not just eat apples?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Most people are lacking in minerals cause a lot of diets are shite.


And your dataset for that observation is?

----------


## baconandeggs

Minerals: Missing Component for Glowing Health | The Doctor Within

Good info on diet here. Silver gets slammed.

----------


## AntRobertson

> idiots like you


Yeah well, I'm not the one who willing ingests a chemical element with no proven medicinal benefits or efficacy and who gives unqualified medical advice anonymously on an Internet forum...

So there's that.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are lacking in minerals cause a lot of diets are shite.
> 
> 
> And your dataset for that observation is?


Geez buddy do some research.  :rofl: 

Or look at all the fat slobs in society. Ffs not hard to work out.

----------


## AntRobertson

Here you go pseudo...



It'll cure what ails ya!  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Here ya go terry.  :Smile: 

Scientists know that urine is just a byproduct of the filtering of blood. It’s not just excess water. When blood cells, filled with oxygen and nutrients go through the liver, the poisons and toxins get pulled out and are eliminated with a bowel movement. This filtered and cleaned blood go to the kidneys where excess nutrients get taken out of the body. Plasma ultra filtrate (Urea) contains perfect ratios of nutrients, urea, enzymes, hormones, vitamins, antibodies and minerals.

It’s also _antiviral, anti-fungal and antibacterial._ The reason it is this way is because it’s a byproduct of the body trying to balance sodium chloride with water. Since urea can kill bacteria and fungus and drastically lower inflammation you’ll find it in many creams and lotions for use on the skin and hair.

Why You Should Start Drinking Your Own Pee - The Benefits Of Urine Therapy

----------


## shaggersback

I don't know what all the fuss is about. 
On many occasions I've found myself with  impending flu virus symptoms I just reach for a bottle of CM rum.
Two weeks later Im good as gold.
It doesn't seem to work on bacterial infections unless applied liberally in on or under the affected organs. 
Sucking rum into the lungs is not a good Idea but a squirt down the snakes eye pre coital keeps nasties at bay.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> idiots like you
> 
> 
> Yeah well, I'm not the one who willing ingests a chemical element with no proven medicinal benefits or efficacy and who gives unqualified medical advice anonymously on an Internet forum...
> 
> So there's that.


It is proven for over e century. However, you chose to believe that it is not with anecdotal evidence from big pharma who can not make money from it, and will only ever lose money from it. Your idiots tag remains.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16766878




> Abstract
> Silver has a long and intriguing history as an antibiotic in human health care. It has been developed for use in water purification, wound care, bone prostheses, reconstructive orthopaedic surgery, cardiac devices, catheters and surgical appliances. Advancing biotechnology has enabled incorporation of ionizable silver into fabrics for clinical use to reduce the risk of nosocomial infections and for personal hygiene. The antimicrobial action of silver or silver compounds is proportional to the bioactive silver ion (Ag(+)) released and its availability to interact with bacterial or fungal cell membranes. Silver metal and inorganic silver compounds ionize in the presence of water, body fluids or tissue exudates. The silver ion is biologically active and readily interacts with proteins, amino acid residues, free anions and receptors on mammalian and eukaryotic cell membranes. Bacterial (and probably fungal) sensitivity to silver is genetically determined and relates to the levels of intracellular silver uptake and its ability to interact and irreversibly denature key enzyme systems. Silver exhibits low toxicity in the human body, and minimal risk is expected due to clinical exposure by inhalation, ingestion, dermal application or through the urological or haematogenous route. Chronic ingestion or inhalation of silver preparations (especially colloidal silver) can lead to deposition of silver metal/silver sulphide particles in the skin (argyria), eye (argyrosis) and other organs. These are not life-threatening conditions but cosmetically undesirable. Silver is absorbed into the human body and enters the systemic circulation as a protein complex to be eliminated by the liver and kidneys. Silver metabolism is modulated by induction and binding to metallothioneins. This complex mitigates the cellular toxicity of silver and contributes to tissue repair. Silver allergy is a known contra-indication for using silver in medical devices or antibiotic textiles.


No one would advocate CHRONIC ingestion of colloidal silver. That would be daft. Thats why from a good manufacturer (that are being attacked by big pharma and their puppets in governement) is recommended, or a home  machine built to a good standard. In it's purest form, colloidal silver is nanotech. Thought a technical genius like you would have known that. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?...lloidal+silver

Knock yourself out - loads of clinical studies showing the efficacy of Colloidal silver. Shown to be successful for all manner of ailments funnily enough. Yet - can not be patented.... so your type will never know about it or use it.

----------


## pseudolus

> Here you go pseudo...
> 
> 
> 
> It'll cure what ails ya!


Funny that - because although in your smugness, you forget that you were raised in a country where big pharma advertise prescritopion drugs directly at people rather than doctors, and thus your whole experience of life with regards to medicines comes from their point of view. Snake oil - the vast majority of big pharma drugs and pills are snake oil. 

irony lost on you, mr know it all.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## NZdick1983

^ It's almost a physical impossibility to consume enough fruits and vegetables just to get the minimum RDA of vitamins/minerals... let alone for optimum health.

Even doctors are slowly changing their minds and recommending supplementing at least a good multi-vitamin...

(And no, it doesn't just change your pee to yellow)... 

Oh, and if you are so anti-supplements...not natural/synthetic no no! 
then Juice brah!! (not steroids) most of the vitamins/minerals are in the juice and it's much easier on your digestive system to remove the pulp.. leaving pure goodness..

Don't know how I forgot to include that...doohh

BTW.. blue man above is a retard... over-dosed on Collodial Silver.... try eating 1 kg of carrots for a month... watch yourself turn orange... (oohh carrot no good)...
everything in moderation gents... (except sex... of course!)... oh, and chocolate.. mmmm pizaa.. :bananaman:

----------


## taxexile

the vast majority of drugs and pills are snake oil ??????


you really have no idea what you are talking about.

----------


## taxexile

> ^ It's almost a physical impossibility to consume enough fruits and vegetables just to get the minimum RDA of vitamins/minerals... let alone for optimum health.



and neither do you.

how do you think the human race has survived for hundreds of thousands of years without the help of the rda?

----------


## pseudolus

> the vast majority of drugs and pills are snake oil ??????





> And your dataset for that observation is?


At least decide which of your two nicknames you are going to use for this thread. It gets confusing otherwise.

----------


## somtamslap

> Fok me, every time I coughed it felt like some bastard was smacking me with a hammer.


 Horrible. Had the same thing earlier this year. Get better soon mate - and as has been said, booze is often overlooked in these situations. Bacteria don't like the grog - they're scared of it.

----------


## NZdick1983

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> ^ It's almost a physical impossibility to consume enough fruits and vegetables just to get the minimum RDA of vitamins/minerals... let alone for optimum health.
> 
> 
> 
> and neither do you.
> 
> how do you think the human race has survived for hundreds of thousands of years without the help of the rda?


Aha... but who wants to purely "survive"? like Neanderthals... what was their life expectancy again brah? 35?... Japan (here we go lol) has the highest life expectancy in the world... I forgot where I was going with that... oppss

Did I mention Japan rocks?? I can't fight you guys, I have the flu.. it's not fair lol

----------


## AntRobertson

> It is proven for over e century. However, you chose to believe that it is not with anecdotal evidence from big pharma who can not make money from it, and will only ever lose money from it. Your idiots tag remains.


Actually I choose to believe it because of scientific evidence but whatevs. Blood-letting was also 'proven' for over a century. Was that suppressed by big Pharma also?

Incidentally pseudo, do you drink your own piss?

----------


## AntRobertson

And by the by... From your own link:



> Chronic ingestion or inhalation of silver preparations (especially colloidal silver) can lead to deposition of silver metal/silver sulphide particles in the skin (argyria), eye (argyrosis) and other organs.


You may need to reasses your 'no side effects' pronouncement there, Dr. Pseudo.

----------


## pseudolus

> Actually I choose to believe it because of scientific evidence


 :rofl: 

Lets try for the final time to explain this very simply for you. 

1 - Who funds clinical trials? How much do they cost? Who funds pharmaceutical studies that forms the back bone of "scientific studies"? 

2 - If a medicine can not be patented, thus protected, can a Big Pharma company ever get a return in its investment from paying from the above? 

3 - Would the investors in Big Pharma firms accept huge losses year on year, justified by conducting clinical trials or research on products that can never be exclusive and thus make a return? 

4 - Would a CEO of a Big Pharma firm still have his job if he funded an actual cure for cancer that could not be patented, that in return wiped out 60% of the companies revenue that they get from the poison (derived from mustard gas) known as Chemo? 




> Incidentally pseudo, do you drink your own piss?


No - not enough of it left after pissing it up the wall all the time in response to the obtuse one liners from you.

----------


## pseudolus

> And by the by... From your own link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Chronic ingestion or inhalation of silver preparations (especially colloidal silver) can lead to deposition of silver metal/silver sulphide particles in the skin (argyria), eye (argyrosis) and other organs.
> 			
> 		
> ...


You really do not read any posts before you reply... do you now quick post McGerk that you are. 




> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16766878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Quote:
> Abstract
> ...


Ya see... already put it there. Chronic. Like drinking a gallon at massively high concentrations. 

But there is no money in it for big pharma to make the stuff.... so getting quality is tough. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## NZdick1983

I shall spray all ye naysayers with copious amounts of colloidal silver and turn you  into smurfs...

Kidding.. lots of good benefits to it - if used 'normally'... awesome for a sore throat... (or blue balls lol)...

BTW.. I don't denounce the use of Western medicine (I'll use amoxicillin/decongestants) in conjunction with natural remedies/herbs (mmmm gun cha)...
damn! I miss that herb ;-)  

I just don't want my body to build-up an immunity to antibiotics - so only use when really necessary.

----------


## Norton

> why were you on antibiotics, did the doctors check that it was a bacterial rather than a viral infection first? if your temperature is not raised, then you dont need antibiotics.


Pertinent question/s. No fever likely a virus. Had the same few years back. Started in sinus and moved to lungs. Took near a year to clear up.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> Actually I choose to believe it because of scientific evidence
> 
> 
> 
> Lets try for the final time to explain this very simply for you. 
> 
> 1 - Who funds clinical trials? How much do they cost? Who funds pharmaceutical studies that forms the back bone of "scientific studies"? 
> ...


Try as many times as you like. It still doesn't mean that colloidal silver has any proven health benefits.



> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> Incidentally pseudo, do you drink your own piss?
> 
> 
> No - not enough of it left after pissing it up the wall all the time in response to the obtuse one liners from you.


Well that's a waste. Or maybe you're suffering from some bladder/urinary tract issue and not producing enough. You should get that looked at.

Anyway it has just as much proven efficacy as colloidal silver. Maybe Big Pharma has suppressed it.

You should try it.



> Ya see... already put it there. Chronic. Like drinking a gallon at massively high concentrations.


So when you said 'no side effects' you actually meant there is. Do you have scientific evidence to qualify your gallons at high concentration assessment or is that anecdotal.

By the way, are you sitting down, I hate to break this to you but I barely more than skim read any of your posts at this point because I already know what's in them: the usual mix of 'Big Govt!'; 'Big Pharma!'; logical fallacies; ridonkuluus straw men; ad hominem; and incongruously calling me a 'know-it-all' whilst professing to be the only one enlightened enough to see 'The Truth(TM').

It's not like I'm missing anything is it?

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> why were you on antibiotics, did the doctors check that it was a bacterial rather than a viral infection first? if your temperature is not raised, then you dont need antibiotics.
> 
> 
> Pertinent question/s. No fever likely a virus. Had the same few years back. Started in sinus and moved to lungs. Took near a year to clear up.


INdeed. It was the 2nd post replying to the thread. 




> Chest infection - NHS Choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Antibiotics are not recommended for many chest infections, because they are only effective if the infection is caused by bacteria rather than a virus.
> ...


Anyway - lets have a sweepstake on what Terry actually has. 

I reckon legionnaires disease due to the shoddy aircon.  :Aussie:

----------


## NZdick1983

*
Top 8 Proven Colloidal Silver Benefits* 

 By having a direct effect on cellular respiration, colloidal silver  benefits the body in numerous ways. There are, however, eight proven  healing properties that I consider to be particularly supported by the  medical literature.
*1. Antibacterial*

 First, colloidal silver’s ability to control *antibiotic-resistant superbugs* is astonishing. While employed at UCLA Medical School in the 1980s, Larry C. Ford, MD, documented over *650 different disease-causing pathogens that were destroyed in minutes when exposed to small amounts of silver.* (6)
 Colloidal silver, unlike its modern prescription antibiotic  counterpart, simply doesn’t create resistance or immunity in the  organisms that are killed by it. This point cannot be emphasized enough,  especially in light of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention  (CDC) recently reporting that more than 2 million people in the U.S.  suffer illness every year as a result of antibiotic-resistant infections  and 23,000 die from these infections. (7)

***Disclaimer*** I am NOT advising anyone to use it as it is very controversial at the moment 50/50... myself, I will use it carefully until more research has concluded it's benefits.

----------


## Norton

> I reckon legionnaires disease due to the shoddy aircon.


Terry is a frequent flyer. Pretty sure when I had same was shortly after a flight.
The joys of air travel. Essentially trapped in a sewer pipe for hours.

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> colloidal silver
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's great stuff



That guy was making his own (not as good as the store bought stuff) and he was drinking gallons of the stuff.  I think once he started turning blue he upped the dosage so that it would make him 'famous'.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> I reckon legionnaires disease due to the shoddy aircon.
> 
> 
> Terry is a frequent flyer. Pretty sure when I had same was shortly after a flight.
> The joys of air travel. Essentially trapped in a sewer pipe for hours.


If/when I get sick it's usually after flying also.

Which is great if you're going on holiday.

----------


## palexxxx

> Pseudo,
> 
> Be that as it may, colloidal silver is not an effective remedy.



You keep saying that,  but that doesn't make it true.

I have used it for many things and it works.  A couple of weeks ago I got a nasty rash from something growing at a golf course (or maybe something that they sprayed there,  I sprayed the rash with colloidal silver,  within three days it was gone.)

I recommended it to a friend who was very sceptical (he had a medical background),  he used it to treat a burn wound which wouldn't heal for over a month,  within three days the wound started to heal.

But as we say in LOS - "Up to you".

----------


## NZdick1983

I miss the ease with which one can obtain drugs in Thailand... just rock up to any pharmacy, tell them your symptoms and they will prescribe the correct drugs for you.

Always been very impressed with their knowledge... better than most Dr's IMHO.

----------


## AntRobertson

> You keep saying that,  but that doesn't make it true.


Aye but it's not just me saying it, medical science does too.

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> You keep saying that,  but that doesn't make it true.
> 
> 
> Aye but it's not just me saying it, medical science does too.



Of course they would,  they can't make money out of it,   better to rubbish it so people don't use a cheap effective treatment instead of an expensive one which they want to sell you.

Same as how doctors rubbish chiropractors.  They'd rather you spent a fortune on a back operation than a few visits (manipulation) to a chiropractor.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Of course they would,  they can't make money out of it,   better to rubbish it so people don't use a cheap effective treatment instead of an expensive one which they want to sell you.
> 
> Same as how doctors rubbish chiropractors.  They'd rather you spent a fortune on a back operation than a few visits (manipulation) to a chiropractor.


I don't buy that argument (pun intended).

Is there some active movement within the medical science community to rubbish colloidal silver or suppress it? Not that I'm aware of. And if there is it's not very effective: Google it and you'll get any number of websites selling it.

And the people who do make money out of it by promoting its benefits and selling it... No conflict of interest there?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NZdick1983

You are both right (and wrong) IMHO...

Medical Science often gets it wrong brah.

Milk is bad - wait it's good... nope bad... my bad..
Eggs are good, nope high cholesterol, bad... 
Fat is bad... nope some fats are essential to health... oops
NZDick.. is a dick... oh yeah, that's correct.. lol

A study a couple of years ago published in the journal _Cancer_  found that nearly one-third of cancer research studies that are  published in the big-name journals disclosed a conflict of interest. In  many cases, pharmaceutical companies and other forms of industry had  funded the studies, while others had an author who was also earning an  income from "industry."

Yes, Ant... the majority of the best minds on the planet are on your side.
However, you can't blindly believe Science as Scientists are human, and by their very nature capable of error.
New evidence suggests Einstein's theory of relativity could be wrong...


Oh, and if that doesn't give your mind doubt... I am/was a Science teacher and look at all the drivel I write... nuff said lol

 :Aussie:

----------


## taxexile

> I miss the ease with which one can obtain drugs in Thailand... just rock up to any pharmacy, tell them your symptoms and they will prescribe the correct drugs for you.



and they will prescribe the correct  (chinese fake/low quality copy) drugs for you.

the thais are addicted to pill taking, taking stuff to reduce symptoms but  rarely addressing the cause, thereby suppressing symptoms of serious illness, making the patient think "its gone away" until its too late to treat the cause.

it is a very poor system that allows often unqualified people to open pharmacies and give advice based on their profit and commissions.

"big pharma" is definitely a corrupt criminal enterprise in asian countries that refuse to impose controls, less so in western countries with more checks and balances and regulation.

----------


## stroller

Mix 50/50 with Thai whisky:

----------


## Norton

> Mix 50/50 with Thai whisky


And drink it all down right away.
May not cure you but you won't care.

----------


## NZdick1983

Awesome Stroller! how much for that big bad boy?

The best we can buy in NZ is "Codral" lol

----------


## thaimeme

Stay well, Ter..
Sometimes these things hang for a while.

Decent advice from the fellows.

On the plus side, might be building a resistance for the next time.

----------


## terry57

> Anyway Tezza - 
> 
> Legionnaire Disease - insist on being checked for that. Bet the aircon in your hovel condo has never been serviced and will be a ripe old breeding ground for LD>



I service the A/C twice a year. I also must mop the floor everyday to get rid of the dust. 

I'm 14 floors up for fuk sakes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The amount of shit floating around in Bangkok is quite incredible. 

The A/C is filthy after 6 months. 

Somchai comes again next week mind you.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Listen to a Dr, if I was seriously ill and ale to fly I guess developed world will have state of the art. Without an accurate diagnosis all else is futile.


Yes well I did that when in Perth, the shit she gave me did not make one fuk of a Difference.

Dr Somchai in Bangkok gave me his poison, that did make a difference. 

Actually I always attend Christian Bangkok Hospital on Silom,  they have been outstanding with their service. 

I just figure this nasty little bastard is being a tad stubborn.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Tezza - 
> 
> Legionnaire Disease - insist on being checked for that. Bet the aircon in your hovel condo has never been serviced and will be a ripe old breeding ground for LD>
> 
> 
> ...


Worth a few hundred baht to get a full mucus, blood, piss and poop analysis done. No one should have a chest infection that long really.... unless of course the only treatment has been Antibiotics for a Viral infection. There will be a clinic near you that will do it in an hour.

----------


## terry57

> Terry, Pseudo. is extolling nothing more than quackery and there is not a single shred of plausible scientific evidence to support the daft contention that silver ingestion is a therapy for viral infection.
> 
> He is, patently, quite unwell and appears to be motivated by some weird confrontational, nihilist mania no doubt provoked by continual rejection by normal society.



You could be correct.

But ponder this Thegent, is he more or less worse than your mates the Thai.  :Smile: 

Interesting question that one.  :spam2:

----------


## terry57

> Simply devastating levels of stupidity from you, and the BIG problem is that you and seekingabrain will have Terry on more stronger antibiotics, which ultimately could kill him....



Shit,   :Confused: 

Suppose there will be a heap of posters now telling me to go balls deep back on the Antibiotics.  :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> 
> 
> 
> Terry, Pseudo. is extolling nothing more than quackery and there is not a single shred of plausible scientific evidence to support the daft contention that silver ingestion is a therapy for viral infection.
> 
> He is, patently, quite unwell and appears to be motivated by some weird confrontational, nihilist mania no doubt provoked by continual rejection by normal society.
> 
> 
> ...


Tel - before you listen to that twat, perhaps it is worth remembering that I was the first person here, and the most consistent to point out that Chest infections are rarely bacterial, and mostly Viral, and therefore you can take antibiotics until the cows come home but they will not make a difference. 

Buy yourself a pack of Mucinex or Guaifenesin and start clearing it out. If you say you are in good health otherwise, you might get away with using a good strong expectorant like Mucinex or Guaifenesin which will clear you out giving your body a chance to fix itself. As it stands, if it is viral, it has bedded itself in for weeks now, whilst the antibiotics has killed all the good bacteria in your stomach meaning you are not absorbing vitamins and minerals from the food you eat. All medical science, no quackery, no conspiracy, simple medical facts. 

Of course, the other choice is to take a huge big hit of even more powerful antibiotics, create some nasty antibiotics resistant bugs in you, and still have your chest infection to deal with. That is when people die as the immune system is overwhelmed

Have you even asked the doctor "heh, quack, is this thing viral or bacterial? Have you tested it?"

----------


## thailazer

> Smoking will kill all those evil little bastards...


Yep.  About the time you about 57 years old.

----------


## terry57

> . 
> 
> and avoid alcohol until you have fully recovered.



Fuk, 

Now I'm really depressed,  I was off down the Pub today but did not do it.  

I'll try,  but simply no certainty I'm good enough to manage that.     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> God, I sound like my Nana.. sorry! lol



That's quite Ok,

You are gunna Nana's money when she kicks so it's quite Ok. 

Any chance of a loan.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Paul Carson. Thought he had made Colloidal Silver himself. He did not. He put what ever the hell he made on his face, and it did this to him. Completely unrelated to colloidal silver except when used by idiots like you to try and prove a point.




I feel Aunty looks rather nice with his new color scheme, rather dashing in a strange sort of way but dashing still the same.   :Kiwi:   :cmn:

----------


## terry57

> Here ya go terry. 
> 
> Scientists know that urine is just a byproduct of the filtering of blood. Its not just excess water. When blood cells, filled with oxygen and nutrients go through the liver, the poisons and toxins get pulled out and are eliminated with a bowel movement. This filtered and cleaned blood go to the kidneys where excess nutrients get taken out of the body. Plasma ultra filtrate (Urea) contains perfect ratios of nutrients, urea, enzymes, hormones, vitamins, antibodies and minerals.
> 
> Its also _antiviral, anti-fungal and antibacterial._ The reason it is this way is because its a byproduct of the body trying to balance sodium chloride with water. Since urea can kill bacteria and fungus and drastically lower inflammation youll find it in many creams and lotions for use on the skin and hair.
> 
> Why You Should Start Drinking Your Own Pee - The Benefits Of Urine Therapy



Well after meeting mad Uncle Earl and reading his drinking piss thread I'm steering well clear of that mate.

I'm into Green Tea and Dark Beer Lao. 

My piss goes straight down the shitter.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaimeme

Watch out for the over use and common abuse of antibiotics, Ter...

Wonder cures, perhaps - but a hidden downside.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I'll heed that. The lads have given up some interesting information,  I shall take some of it on and give it a crack.

Thanks very much.

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...



Nope wrong.  He was producing it himself,  and was drinking it too.

Real-life 'Blue Man' dies after heart attack, stroke - TODAY.com


Karason started turning blue about 15 years ago after he began using a  special silver-based preparation to treat a skin condition. *He also had  been drinking* colloidal silver, a product consisting of silver particles  suspended in liquid. 

Karason began using a silver preparation to treat a bad case of  dermatitis that had broken out on his face. He took the silver in  colloidal form *that he produced himself, using electrolysis.*

----------


## stroller

How is the colloidal silver made then?
Got plenty of pure silver laying in the cupboard.

----------


## NZdick1983

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I sound like my Nana.. sorry! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


555 Her house isn't worth anything... they will bulldoze the bastard over - build 3 or 4 houses on her 1/4 acre section ... The money will be divided by 9 Grand-children... So will only get about 100k each... fook-all really.
Knowing her strong constitution - she'll probably rock-on till 120 (hope she does)
love me Nana...

*Back on topic... better to try to stay healthy, than to fight off infection.
Even with my infatuation for garlic (and everything healthy) this stubborn flu has been with me 9 days and counting... seems like whatever I do, I plateau at 60-70%... trying to get back to
full strength (some would say full-quid) is tough...

Even for a health freak, like Dick (Richie).. :bananaman:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^ It's almost a physical impossibility to consume enough fruits and vegetables just to get the minimum RDA of vitamins/minerals... let alone for optimum health.
> 
> Even doctors are slowly changing their minds and recommending supplementing at least a good multi-vitamin...
> 
> (And no, it doesn't just change your pee to yellow)... 
> 
> Oh, and if you are so anti-supplements...not natural/synthetic no no! 
> then Juice brah!! (not steroids) most of the vitamins/minerals are in the juice and it's much easier on your digestive system to remove the pulp.. leaving pure goodness..
> 
> ...


Err, what on earth do you mean by the "minimum RDA". For whom? Are you seriously suggesting human metabolism in each being is identical? 
Vitamin supplements are a con, the modern day version of the snake oil pedlar selling his wares but since it has been adopted by every supermarket and pharmacist for the past thirty years as a necessary adjunct to supposed healthy living it has seeped into the public consciousness as a given.

It isn't. Vitamin and mineral supplements for the most part cannot be a absorbed by the digestive system properly and passes through as a waste product, mostly in your piss. You might as well drink that.

A balanced diet provides all that any normal, healthy person needs. Anomalies require treatment and this may include supplements e.g. anaemics requiring iron. 

Sorry to prick your little bubble of illusion but the entire vitamin and mineral supplement industry is simply a rather successful marketing ploy and little else. Food faddism is a bore and an indicator of a society having too much time on its hands with little to worry about and too much money. 

If you think about it properly and try using your own brains for a moment here; if your proposition were correct then Eskimos, Amazonian Indians, Bongs in the Aussie Bush, Hottentots in the Kalahari, probably the entire population of Africa for that matter would not have evolved.

----------


## NZdick1983

Points taken... kinda... yeah, nah... never said lack of vitamins will prevent evolution mate lol.. just that our ancestors who ate, when and what (or who) they could... had half our modern day life-expectancy.. 

Minimum daily allowances (American standard) sets the bar very low. Just to prevent sickness really, not for optimum health.

I think the myth, is the 'eat a balanced diet', and all will be rainbows and butterflies.. what did you have to eat yesterday? are you sure it contained all the essential vitamins and minerals for "optimum" health?? seriously?? 

A good quality (slow release) Multi-Vitamin, is like an insurance policy for health.. it makes sure whatever is missing from your so called bulletproof 'balanced diet' is
there for your body (if it needs it) whatever it does not require (yes, you are correct) will be excreted as waste.. 

Sure, there is controversy over how many % of each given vitamin/mineral is utilized by the body... therefore, I also take advantage of fresh veges (juicing) as I tend to believe some things in nature can't be replicated in a lab.

In other words, I cover both bases... I take a very good multi AND also get the benefits from juicing + still eat a balanced diet... = win win innit?

 :bananaman: 

One more point.. if Vitamin supplementation was a 'con'... then why do Dr's prescribe iron pills for women on the rag? why does our family Dr. prescribe glucosamine to my Nana for her joint pain? why does my willy glow in the dark?? lol

----------


## AntRobertson

Not a fan of juicing I have to say. Extra calories without the benefit of the fibre etc.

----------


## Seekingasylum

You silly gormless fuckwit. An early death was mostly occasioned by bacterial infection arising from the simplest scratch, tooth decay, water borne diseases and smallpox, and the average life expectancy was lowered by the simple statistic 30% of the fucking population never made it to the first 12 months after birth.

Swallowing a fucking placebo multi-vitamin wouldn't have fucking helped them a blind bit, you twit. Grow up and stop talking gibberish.

----------


## NZdick1983

All good, Ant.. 

You can buy the alternative 'magic bullet' or similar, it preserves the pulp.. (if that's your thing)... most of the nutrients are in the juice, the pulp is very hard on your body to digest.. but good for number 2's (which SA seems to need) lol

Yes, SA.. calm down mate!, jeez.. you are right.. my vitamin pills would of been little use to the cave-men... case closed.. you win!

Hey, did you know, a lack of B12 can lead to Acute Behavioral Disturbance?
(perhaps you might need supplementation).. lol

 :bananaman:

----------


## terry57

> Not a fan of juicing I have to say. Extra calories without the benefit of the fibre etc.


I was always under the impression that fruit was more benificial consumed whole than juiced. 

Dunno.

----------


## AntRobertson

^^Magic bullet, that collects the pulp I assume? Sounds like too much hassle to me I'd rather just eat the shit whole.  :Very Happy: 

Anyway each to their own and all that. I know plenty of people who do juicing these days I just don't see the point myself.

----------


## terry57

^^^ ^

You're being a tad nasty this morning TheGent. ????

Whats up. ?

The Wingman shit in your side of the bed.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Low threshold for stupidity. Hate to see it in young folk who really should know better.

----------


## NZdick1983

It is mate.. you only extract 70% of the nutrients using the old juicer... 

You could sit and eat 1 kg of carrots (for instance) while, my super-spiffy (gormless grrrr) self would chug it back in 1 glass.. 

While you are still 'grazing' I'm out the door, galloping down the stairs, jumping over buildings...

*Ok.. I lied.. we don't have stairs... who ya feeling Terry?


All good guys... I'm tougher than I look.. thick skin (skinny cock lol)... I'm not trying to be the go-to health guru guy of TD or anything like that...
just would be nice if we could argue/fight without fooking name-calling... he could be right, you could be wrong, I could be stupid lol...
some things are yet to be proven absolutely without a shred of a doubt... so it's open to speculation and opinion no?

----------


## terry57

:Smile: ^
I'm feeling the Handbag.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Jesus, Kiwi, don't you know anything? The fad for juicing, like most things of little use emanated from the US which then commercialised it to increase profits under the totally misguided and erroneous belief it boosted daily intake of so-called health foods by concentrating the amounts into a liquid form.

The only consequence is in fact to increase the sugar consumption far in excess of needs and increases risks of obesity etc.

Eating a fucking orange, an apple, one carrot a day is quite sufficient for anyone in addition to some carbs, protein and a few greens. 

I suppose you have a tattoo.

----------


## kmart

> Smoking will kill all those evil little bastards...


Indeed. Smoking is how kippers are cured.

----------


## AntRobertson

I kinda agree with genticles on this one, except oranges and apples etc are carbs.

Nutrition and 'eating healthy' is actually a blazingly simple concept and thing to do. The problem is it gets surrounded by so much pseudo-science and bollocks that it seems complicated.

You're either eating at a deficit, a surplus, or maintenance and as long as you're getting carbs, protein and fats you're fine. All the rest of it, meal timing, diets like Atikens(sp?), paleo and all that crap is nonsense.

Any diet that excludes something is by very definition not a balanced diet.

----------


## terry57

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ^

Even though Thegents Tape worm is worrying him this morning I also agree with him. 

Juicing is for Poovs. 

Richard is OK though.

----------


## NZdick1983

All goodies in the hoodies...  :Smile: 

I don't have a PHD in sports science/nutrition (just a vanilla Science degree) I wasn't trying to convert anyone to the 'dark-side' of drinking vegetable juice, or taking a Vitamin pill...God forbid...

I simply know that I feel much better using supplements/juicing, etc.. along with a 'balanced diet' *whatever that is...

We could cherry pick websites, argue all day the pros and cons of Vitamin supplementation.. the fact is, it's still controversial... 

On one side we have the peeps that hold fast to the belief '3 square meals a day' and an apple a day keeps the Dr away... that's coolio.

While on the other side of the fence, we have a growing Scientific community that believes supplements (may/likely) have their place/benefit the human body...

who's right, who's wrong?? who cares?? just do what you think is best for you...

Whatever rocks your boat, all good bros!

----------


## Seekingasylum

What "growing scientific community"? Just because you seek to be even-handed in your self appointed role as the balanced arbiter on nutrition doesn't make your gibberish any more worthy.

Food faddism and the spurious pseudo-scientific claptrap cloaking commercial considerations is for the vapid and the facile who evidently are incapable of digesting ( excuse the pun ) simple science.

This "it makes me feel good therefore it is good " philosophy is just so crass and as relevant as a middle-aged, depressed woman buying herself a new frock in order to perk herself up.

Vanity and conceit seem to be the watchwords for today's youth.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Vanity and conceit seem to be the watchwords for today's youth.


In my day we had to walk 20 miles, backwards in the snow, to hunt our own dinner which consisted of charcoal and broiled stones!  :Very Happy: 

NZRichard is right though. Do whatever the fuck you wanna do... As the yoof today say.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The reality is of course you will do what you have to do or do what you think you want to do but in truth that is only ever a best guess and usually turns out to be wrong. 

Youth of course is wasted on the young.

----------


## AntRobertson

It has just occurred to me that I've reached the point in my life where I can refer to 'the youth'. And it's fucking depressing.

----------


## pseudolus

> It has just occurred to me that I've reached the point in my life where I can refer to 'the youth'. And it's fucking depressing.




 :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

Yes but no.

----------


## NZdick1983

I mean, 30 years ago - most Doctors would not recommend taking a multi-vitamin.

These days, it's quite common for doctors to recommend or even prescribe certain vitamins for their patients. (Glucosamine for joints, etc,etc)...

So, we humans can trace the origins of the universe 14.6 billion years ago - back to a tiny speck (singularity) look within atoms, send spaceships to other worlds...

But with all this technology, the might of Science can't fathom a way to to put any 'goodness' whatsoever inside a pill, to be utilized by the human body... hmmmm ok.. 

I never appointed myself jack, brah...

I concede you are right about 1 thing... we are vain lol
but hardly 'young'.. 32 is encroaching on middle age...

----------


## Seekingasylum

Nature in its infinite complexity has allowed us to evolve into what we are, sustained by the nutrients available. In another 100,000 years we may well have digestive tracts that have evolved to absorb all the necessary chemicals and minerals contained within a capsule to ensure a healthy longevity but as yet we remain animals dependent upon a balanced diet. 

Please don't confuse age with maturity.

Whilst it is known 50% of our DNA is shared with that of a banana there is no need for you to continually remind us of the fact by the silly use of that daft dancing banana emoticon. It is puerile and would you please desist.

----------


## NZdick1983

Q: Why did the banana go to see the doctor?
A: The banana was not peeling very well. (He lacked in vitamin C)

 :bananaman:  :bananaman:

----------


## pseudolus

> In another 100,000 years we may well have digestive tracts that have evolved to absorb all the necessary chemicals and minerals contained within a capsule to ensure a healthy longevity but as yet we remain animals dependent upon a balanced diet.


Indeed. All thrown out the window with the remorseless push by multinational chemical and food producers intent on driving relentless increases of profits at any cost at all, with corrupt governments aiding and abetting them. 

As you say, 100,000 years, and yet the change in what we eat and drink in the last 40 years means that our bodies simply can not adapt fast enough. Hence the rapid increase in all manner of diseases and ailments that 100 years ago were exceedingly rare. 

But you will not see it that way of course because CNN / Fox / BBC / Murdoch empire tells you differently and you will believe them.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Your rants may well have had some currency if it were right human development was undergoing some sort of crisis but given we are all living longer and healthier it is evident they are worthless. 

You lack perspective and confuse with gluttony with conspiracies. There are many more obese folk these days but that is simply attributable to choices they make.

This Pharma/Corporate/Government inspired conspiracy to sully your essence Pseud is quite tiresome.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I kinda agree with genticles on this one, except oranges and apples etc are carbs.
> 
> Nutrition and 'eating healthy' is actually a blazingly simple concept and thing to do. The problem is it gets surrounded by so much pseudo-science and bollocks that it seems complicated.
> 
> You're either eating at a deficit, a surplus, or maintenance and as long as you're getting carbs, protein and fats you're fine. All the rest of it, meal timing, diets like Atikens(sp?), paleo and all that crap is nonsense.
> 
> Any diet that excludes something is by very definition not a balanced diet.


Nothing crap about Paleo, except how the punters that do it go on and on about it.

Basically, no processed food.So all healthy and nutritious. (Except, maybe no spuds, but they have about as much nutrition as cardboard....)

----------


## NZdick1983

Tut-tut... potatoes are one of the most nutritious foods in the world. 

The 11 Most Nutrient Dense Foods on The Planet

A single large potato contains lots of Potassium, Magnesium, Iron,  Copper and Manganese… with plenty of vitamin C and most of the B  vitamins (27).
 Potatoes really are one of the world’s most perfect foods.

I hereby appoint myself "King Dick"... TD's resident knowledge guru on all things Healthy or Science related... ye shall tremble in my presence...

Just kidding guys... but if you want to anoint me Sex-Guru (nothing gay mind)..
I'm your man! (straight) as a banana! woooo!!

 :bananaman: 

Off to fight the good fight in Battlefield 4... back to fight with you geezers soon..
sanook mak mak! joob joob xxx

----------


## pseudolus

> Your rants may well have had some currency if it were right human development was undergoing some sort of crisis but given we are all living longer and healthier it is evident they are worthless.


You are dumber than a rock

Diabetes


Cancer (prostate) 
'

Kidney failure



Alzheimers / dementia



crohns disease




... could go on.... and on .... and on.... and on....  and on....... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on..... and on................... 

Admit, thicko, you actually know nothing at all. Nothing.

----------


## Seekingasylum

You really are quite insane.

I imagine that's why the retirement ages across Europe are being postponed because everyone is now dying earlier...........

I should up your silver medication if I were you.

Har,har.

----------


## terry57

:Smile: 


> who's right, who's wrong?? who cares?? just do what you think is best for you...
> 
> Whatever rocks your boat, all good bros!


 
Yes Richard, I do agree with your thesis.

So to give my Chest infection a heads up I took the Handbag down the pub today and knocked the head of 5 dark beer Lao's @ 6.5 %.

She of course not being a drinker had a few cordials while myself hopped right into the good oil.

At the moment I'm feeling sensational, my chest infection not matters one fuk at this point.

Tomorrow may be another matter though but what ever rocks your boat innit. 

Ha Ha as Thegent may say. 

Internet explorer is shit by the way, I cannot put my smiles in the correct place. 

Ha fokin Ha Ha.

----------


## stroller

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
>  
> Not a fan of juicing I have to say. Extra calories without the benefit of the fibre etc.
> 
> 
> I was always under the impression that fruit was more benificial consumed whole than juiced. 
> 
> Dunno.


They're 2 different kinds of food. Nutrients from juiced fruits and veges are more readily available to absorb, shouldn't drink too much of the stuff, i.e. one glass a day is enough - also should use quality, preferably bio-quality, the left-over chemicals also are readily absorbed from juice.

----------


## NZdick1983

looks like you and your good lady, had a good time... good on ya bro!

I love Lao beer/beer Lao... is dark beer Lao, any good?

I might have to employ the same tactic - to rid myself of my flu...

*drink the bastard to death. 

(or smoke some gun cha) that might work lol

fook healthy... be happy!! 555

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Great Signature Stroll,

I'd have a good old laugh but Internet Explorer will not let me. Ha Ha.

Anyway Stroll, get a dead dog up ya.

Ha Ha again.

----------


## stroller

Haha, thanks.

Get up a dead dog, Terry. haha

----------


## terry57

> . 
> 
> (or smoke some gun cha) that might work lol


 
Well Richard, 

When I was back in Perth a few weeks ago I smoked enough cones to kill a horse.

Top quality Hydro head banging shit provided by the nasty arsed but good at growing Weed Bikies. 

Now I'm not recomending it as a great fookin way to cure a chest infection but I was extremely happy being miserable.

Ha fookin Ha.

----------


## Gazza

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> Simply devastating levels of stupidity from you, and the BIG problem is that you and seekingabrain will have Terry on more stronger antibiotics, which ultimately could kill him....
> 
> 
> 
> Shit,  
> ...


They've already been kinda telling you that by saying 'Get Well Soon'. They don't want you to 'Get Well NOW!' but rather 'soon'. In other words, they want you to suffer a little bit first.

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I do realise these nasty little bastards want me to suffer through a long and prolonged illness.

Especially Stroll,

But I never roll over to someone who eats Dogs and was Hitlers bed Partner. 

Ha Ha again.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ I've been off the green for a decent while now... only reason I quit was cause I can't control the munchies when I am stoned... + my missus doesn't approve, so respecting her wishes... 

Never been much of a drinker.. but yeah... love the green, green grass of home ;-)

I know.. bit of a contradiction.. health nut... but 'has' smoked gun cha...

Oh well... that's me.. an enigma/alien...  one of the two... (or both)...
hanging out for a toke now... lol

 :439:

----------


## terry57

^

Jesus Christ Dick, 

I have been on your side on this thread but now you have lost my respect.

I have never met a Kiwi who cannot consume masses amounts of Mull and at the end of it eat the rabid Gangerine infested arsehole out of a Cow.

Lift your game Son.

As far as your wife not agreeing with you smoking an ounce of mull in one sitting I suggest you tell her to stop eating those fookin Dolphins.

After all, eating Dolphins is Nasty innit. ????

Smoking mull is much more theraputic for the Earth. 

Ha Ha

----------


## pseudolus

> You really are quite insane.
> 
> I imagine that's why the retirement ages across Europe are being postponed because everyone is now dying earlier...........
> 
> I should up your silver medication if I were you.
> 
> Har,har.


Not quite unbelieveable, because after all, you never stop trying to prove what a cretin you are. 

Anyway - seeing as you have trouble reading. My point earlier was that the body is not used to all the changed over the last 40 or so year and hence a huge increase in chronic diseases. You then did your "Your fucking stupid crazy" routine saying I was a liar, to which I proved that contrary to your brainless garble, I was in fact right. 

So what's your point then? People live longer? Sure they do. Live longer with more chronic diseases, no of which can be cured (because there is no money in a cure), all of which are a direct result of human activity and big company influence in the food chain, and other areas of life.....

so what next from you then? Another attack and a load of garbage 

Pathetic boy.

----------


## terry57

^

Just hang around for a minute, I'm sure Tax will answer that. 

One and the same of course.  555555

----------


## NZdick1983

You guys are gonna drive me back to smoking gun cha again!

I blame TD.

Pass me a joint Terror...

----------


## terry57

^

Well I'm very sorry I can't do that Dick.

Smoking wacky in Thailand will see me in the " Big Tiger " so I do not indulge.

When back in Perth it's not a problem when consumed discretly. 

I'll post you some shit over next April next time back.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Sweet az bro!

This thread has taken a few turns ay mate?

From, you carking it from over-dosing on Anti-biotics, to our helpful health-tips, to me being called a gormless twat (fooking charming pal) lol, to Papa smurf, drinking your own piss, to Dark beer lao and finally to wacky dacky... 

Did I miss anything?

Struth! Never a dull moment on TD... almost forgot me beloved dancing banana!  :bananaman:  :bananaman:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Heh...And they said this forum was dying...Drink a quart of piss straight out the tap, smoke a spliff, quaff a Dark Lao, eat a sausage in memory of thegent, and Butters, as well...

And freedom of speech...Except for the things said that aren't free...Heh...

Who cares what the felchers think?...

----------


## Troy

I hate chest infections....

...Feel for you Tel...knock it out of your system as best you can mate.

I'm gonna bore you all now with a childhood memory...I had bronchial    pneumonia as a kid and ended up in Papworth for 3-months at a time for    my Christmas holidays back in the '60's. Anyway, for those that don't    know it is a famous chest hospital near Cambridge. I had a little box    with a red button under the pillow and was told to press it if I had  any   serious problems day or night. Great bedroom BTW overlooking a  lake  and  forest with red squirrels and all kinds of ducks...Don't  remember   seeing any butterflies though ... except dreaming of them as  phlegm   flying up and bursting out of my mouth.....

Anyway, I was there a few years in a row between the ages of 6-9...and  met my first true love. A real spirit she was....asked if I had a secret  button under the pillow and tormented me until it was pressed.

Red Lights! Sirens! WW3! Doctors, Nurses ...We hid under the covers while the mayhem went on. Never felt so guilty in all my life as that day ... Once the panic was over, no-one raised their voice or questioned the button being pressed...I didn't quite understand why until a week later and that lovely little girl, full of mischief and spirit died.,,,and I can't remember her name..,which pains me sometimes.

We were doing a jig-saw of motorbikes racing ...and I raced  a few in her memory ...

That was the girl I always wanted to marry...

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Quite a memory, Troy...And very sad...

----------


## stroller

> Yes I do realise these nasty little bastards want me to suffer through a long and prolonged illness.
> 
> Especially Stroll,
> 
> But I never roll over to someone who eats Dogs and was Hitlers bed Partner. 
> 
> Ha Ha again.


Hey mate, looks like you contracted a nasty bug from one of the Soi 4 boyz' bodily fluids.

But I don't care where and on what exactly you've blown your super, I hope you'll get well soon. Perhaps a swastika tattoo amulet around your sphincter will ward the bugs off?


Or maybe you should follows Anty's advice, it's the newest discovery of late 19th century nutritional science and much more beneficial than colloidal silver or those useless antibiotics:



> You're either eating at a deficit, a surplus, or maintenance and as long  as you're getting carbs, protein and fats you're fine.


haha

----------


## NZdick1983

Sorry to disappoint, Terry.. 55 But I don't even know what 'Mull' is...

I'm not your average true-blue Kiwi, I'm not into Rugby... blasphemy I know...

Even more cringe-worthy, my ex Chinese gf told me I was more 'Asian' in my mentality, than her ex Asian bf.. lol
(before you say it.. no, not my cock... that's full-sized donkey dick).

I think that's due to living in Thailand from such a young age, (not the donkey dick) my way of thinking...  So probably 25% Thai - 25% Kiwi - rest is of  Alien origin..

Don't make the mistake I did a few days ago... thinking I was fine (over the flu) jumped on me spin-bike for a quick 30 min blast... felt great after my shower.. but next day was back at square 1... dooohhhh

Should've listened to my missus... exercise while sick is a no-no... your body needs all it's strength and energy to fight the infection.

Oh, My missus respectfully says in her own words "you guys eat beef, crocodiles and even kangaroos FFS! (meat is meat/animal is animal) so piss off and let us eat what the fook we want, cause it's our traditional meat" lol

Me...I get her point.. but aren't whales endangered? perhaps they should maintain a quota no? so they don't eat the poor fookers off our planet.

----------


## terry57

^
Yes,

Well I'm not a great Aussie because I do not give a fook about Footy, cricket or any other sport that seems to send some Aussies into a spin. 

Jesus, their footy club loses and it sends them into some sort of depression.  :Confused: 

I also prefer Asia and find the real world quite lacking in many respects. Much rather mix it up in this fookin Mad house.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

What did I say last night  ? Can't quite remember.  :Smile: 

Back on the Wagon till Nasty chesty fooks off.

Please pass onto your wife that if she keeps eating our Dolphins and Whales some Greenpeace Warrior may sneak into your Gaff and cut her legs off.

A cheese sarnie is a much safer choice.  :spam2:

----------


## NZdick1983

^ haha... hard night Terror? 

Nah, she doesn't eat Whale meat (except my whale meat) nudge nudge, wink wink ;-)

----------


## baconandeggs

> ^ It's almost a physical impossibility to consume enough fruits and vegetables just to get the minimum RDA of vitamins/minerals... let alone for optimum health.
> 
> Even doctors are slowly changing their minds and recommending supplementing at least a good multi-vitamin...
> 
> (And no, it doesn't just change your pee to yellow)... 
> 
> Oh, and if you are so anti-supplements...not natural/synthetic no no! 
> then Juice brah!! (not steroids) most of the vitamins/minerals are in the juice and it's much easier on your digestive system to remove the pulp.. leaving pure goodness..
> 
> ...


Yes very difficult but getting 50% is better than 10% or none.

----------


## terry57

Yesterday I had 3 Somchais come to my Gaffer and perform a Stirling Job cleaning my A/C.

They pulled it apart and flushed the complete system a few times with water to sanitize it.   I had this done 6 months ago mind you.

Jesus fokin Christ,

The amount of filth that came out of the A/C was truly foking horrid. The water was black and full with bits of shit flushed from within. 

They flushed it 3 times before it run clear.   :Confused: 

I highly recommend the munters that live in Bangkok to get Somchai to service the A/C.

I will now get it done every 4 months after seeing the aftermath yesterday.

The air pollution in Bangkok is mind boggling even though I generally do not notice it.

It's understandable to me now why this chest infection is hangin in there. 

I'll start a thread on the A/C showing what came out of it.

----------


## Iceman123

^
Least of your worries will be your aircon when you work out how much super you've lost in the past two days

----------


## Seekingasylum

Terry, we all know. Simply looking at the dust which accumulates on an ordinary fan in the course of a month or so is sufficient to demonstrate the poor air quality that prevails daily in Bangkok. 
We had a flat on the 14th floor in Soi 10 which benefited from a daily breeze from the West. The black fine dust that accumulated on the inner window sills and the furniture within two days of a clean was all the evidence one needs to know that Bangkok is bad for your lungs and, as you age, it will have more of an impact typified by persistent respiratory problems.

Noodling in Silom is bad for your health. Get yourself down to the coast somewhere and visit Bangkok whenever - you will probably enjoy it all the more.

----------


## grasshopper

Sorry to break the news, Tel, but drinking anything cold (such as beer, milk, soft drink, smoothies etc) will give you mucus, inflame your already ravaged sinus system and pass into your chest. Haven't you noticed after a solid session on the sauce, the morning after you cough up phlegm? Smoking anything will also irritate your sinus system and lungs too.

Repent, give yourself over to Jesus and you will be saved!

P.S.
(I lied about the last bit).

----------


## Latindancer

A lot of sense in what thegent says : if you're worried that your chest is not clearing fast enough, a stay at the beach will work wonders.

I stayed in Manila for 3 or 4 weeks back in 1988, and by the end my eyes looked pretty bloodshot.....despite not having many late nights. 

I went to the beach  and was amazed at how clear they became after only 1 week.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Or a week or 2 in the mountains.
Always works for me.

----------


## baconandeggs

> A lot of sense in what thegent says : if you're worried that your chest is not clearing fast enough, a stay at the beach will work wonders.
> 
> I stayed in Manila for 3 or 4 weeks back in 1988, and by the end my eyes looked pretty bloodshot.....despite not having many late nights. 
> 
> I went to the beach  and was amazed at how clear they became after only 1 week.



Gargle salt water does the same

----------


## snakeeyes

> Originally Posted by Latindancer
> 
> 
> A lot of sense in what thegent says : if you're worried that your chest is not clearing fast enough, a stay at the beach will work wonders.
> 
> I stayed in Manila for 3 or 4 weeks back in 1988, and by the end my eyes looked pretty bloodshot.....despite not having many late nights. 
> 
> I went to the beach  and was amazed at how clear they became after only 1 week.
> 
> ...


*That's for a sore throat not for bloodshot  eyes, 
*

----------


## pseudolus

> Yesterday I had 3 Somchais come to my Gaffer and perform a Stirling Job cleaning my A/C.
> 
> They pulled it apart and flushed the complete system a few times with water to sanitize it. I had this done 6 months ago mind you.
> 
> Jesus fokin Christ,
> 
> The amount of filth that came out of the A/C was truly foking horrid. The water was black and full with bits of shit flushed from within. 
> 
> They flushed it 3 times before it run clear.


Yup - got the somchais in right now doing the same. These guys are decent - even cleaning up after them which is a novelty.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Same shit here here in Vientiane, have my air cons cleaned every 6 months and always amazed at the crud that comes out of them, I can imagine what a Bangkok air con would look like, vientiane hasn't even cracked a million population yet, should be fairly minimal pollution ?

----------


## Eliminator

Main thing, GET WELL SOON.

----------


## terry57

> Yup - got the somchais in right now doing the same. These guys are decent - even cleaning up after them which is a novelty.



My Somchais done a great job  cleaning my A/C so I'm not bitching about their other fuk ups. 

One guy was eating his lunch out on my Balcony and just thru his rubbish in the corner and the other Somchai disregarded the washer on my arse gun. 

They used the hose from the Arse Gun to fill their bucket to supply water to their high pressure sprayer. 

When I turned the arse gun back on I was nearly drowned.  :Smile: 

I actually laughed as I simply never expect Somchai to perform to Western standards and considering the charge for this clean was 400 baht I was not complaining. 

They done a foking brilliant job on my A/C and that was the money shot. 

Naughty Somchai but Good Somchai at the same time.   :spam2: 

Slipped them a 100 Baht tip.

Job done in 25 minutes. 

Oh yes, you will love the color of the waste water when I post it up. 

Fookin hell.   :Confused:

----------


## taxexile

^

terry, what are you posting all this domestic shit on here for.

it reads like an aussie housewifes facebook page, granted, a foul mouthed one, but a housewife nevertheless.

you'll be talking about washing powder and kitchen cleaners next.

for gods sake, man up will ya!!

----------


## terry57

> A lot of sense in what thegent says : if you're worried that your chest is not clearing fast enough, a stay at the beach will work wonders.


Yes well,  I love living in Bangkok and consider that my Body will just need to get used to it.

Not doing a runner every-time I get a poxy chest infection. 

My mate back in Perth has had a new arse-hole fitted after contracting Bowel cancer, another mate died at 40, other guys I know have prostrate cancer and my Mum pegged out at 62. 

So in the great scheme of things a persistent chest infection is sweet fuk all. 

I'm getting better so fok it eh.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> terry, what are you posting all this domestic shit on here for.



Erm,

I suppose because it's Teakdoor and that's what the forums all about, sharing the good and bad with our fellow fuk ups.  :Smile: 

I suppose I could post up boring shit like you but that would be way to easy.   :spam2:

----------


## kingwilly

> Sorry to break the news, Tel, but drinking anything cold (such as beer, milk, soft drink, smoothies etc) will give you mucus, inflame your already ravaged sinus system and pass into your chest. Haven't you noticed after a solid session on the sauce, the morning after you cough up phlegm? Smoking anything will also irritate your sinus system and lungs too.
> 
> Repent, give yourself over to Jesus and you will be saved!
> 
> P.S.
> (I lied about the last bit).


He drinks his beers like the poms do. So no worries there.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Yes well,  I love living in Bangkok and consider that my Body will just need to get used to it.


Perhaps one of the more idiotic comments made by Terry in his lexicon of stupidity.

Terry, the symptoms you have experienced are simply a reminder that your body cannot get "used" to it. It is telling you this but I suppose if you haven't the sense to act on it then you may get a slightly more dramatic reminder. 

I can imagine that internal monologue within your body corporeal - " Fuck me sideways me old drongos, what's the fucking point. We do the best we can from the get go but that stupid fucker just doesn't geddit. Worse than a fucking sheila on the rag taking it up the shitter. If only we had a bleedin' proper brain in charge. All this fucker thinks about is his fucking "Super" and taking his "handbag" for airings, whatever the fuck they are. Dumb fucker. Whassat? The ticker's thinking of taking a fucking breather? Great, that'll do it if nothing will."

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Stalking me now are you Willy ?

Jesus Willy,

You are quite disappointing,  you give Poms a thoroughly bad name.   :UK: 

Thought you English were better than that.   :Confused:

----------


## terry57

^^

Something like that,  not leaving Bangkok though.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Hurry up and get better Terence.

This forum is in dire need of a travelogue.

----------


## Latindancer

> I can imagine that internal monologue within your body corporeal - " Fuck me sideways me old drongos, what's the fucking point. We do the best we can from the get go but that stupid fucker just doesn't geddit. Worse than a fucking sheila on the rag taking it up the shitter. If only we had a bleedin' proper brain in charge. All this fucker thinks about is his fucking "Super" and taking his "handbag" for airings, whatever the fuck they are. Dumb fucker. Whassat? The ticker's thinking of taking a fucking breather? Great, that'll do it if nothing will."


 :smiley laughing: 

Indeed...the unfortunate reality is often more ordinary. The aforementioned sluggish thought processes might also be :

 " Crikey, the handbag is lookin' horny this afternoon. Looks like I'll get a root tonight ! ". :bananaman:  Hmmm .....wonder how many Dark Beer Laos I can slip in first ??


AND : " (buuurp) Stone the crows ! That was a luverly little sheila in that shop...I wonder if......
( following which is a garbled fantasy involving moisturiser, a duck, a bottle of beer, a funnel  and a pair of flippers).
.
.
.
.

----------


## terry57

^

Whatever, suppose I could just be serious all the time like you. 

Fokin boring as bat shit that is.  :smiley laughing:

----------

